# Bilt Hamber Auto Wheel



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

*WHAT IS IT?*

Bilt Hamber Auto Wheel
*
WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?*

Bilt Hamber Auto Wheel (auto-wheel) is pH neutral highly active wheel cleaner which is designed very deeply clean the most road dirt and grime caked car wheels. Auto Wheel requires minimal agitation (a wheel agitator brush is included however with this purchase) but cleans as effectively as acid based wheel cleaners without running the risk of damaging your wheels because Auto Wheel is pH neutral.

Bilt Hamber Auto-Wheel attacks metallic objects reducing their size by using a unique chelating process that renders the iron particles water soluble even though the pH remains neutral together with a strong degreasing action Bilt Hamber Auto-Wheel provides safe effective wheel cleaning.

* pH neutral wheel cleaner
* minimal agitation required
* auto-wheel is as effective as acid based wheel cleaners
* highly tested new Bilt Hamber Wheel Cleaner

*WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?*

Seat Leon Alloys
*
WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?
*
I thought it was a really good wheel cleaner. It is a nice and thick clingy liquid and so you don't really waste much of the product. It is an activating wheel cleaner which turns purple when it is working on break dust.

The prouct itself eats in to baked in dust and pitting on the wheels to leave them squeaky clean. The product did a great job even without any agitation and a rinse with the garden hose.

It also came with a wheel brush which was a great addition.

On to the pics:
Before:


















Spray on:









Rinsed with just a hose:


















Some bits needed a bit more agitation with the supplied brush:









*
PROS*
-Very well priced
-Little waste due to cling
-Highly effecive wheel cleaner
-Gets that really stubborn stuff off
-Easy to use
-Comes with a brush

*CONS*
-Doesn't smell amazing

Thanks to Detailed Clean for providing the sample









Buy it here: http://www.detailedclean.co.uk/wheels-and-tyres/bilt-hamber-auto-wheel-1-litre-377


----------

